# Carlisle Speciality Tire Catalog



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Spring time is when a lot of guys breakdown and decide it's time to replace those old tires you have to keep airing up every other time you mow. I've had pretty good luck with Carlisle mower tires. They're usually not the cheapest, but they do seem to wear pretty good. They just opened a new plant in Jackson, Tennessee (Home of Carl Perkins), so they don't get shipped on a slow boat from Wong Dong and arrive flatter than a pancake.

Carlisle Catalog


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ekkkk.

The worse tires I've ever owned in my life are the Carlisle brand. Unless they make improvements to the quality of their tires, I'll never buy another one. And I'll not buy CN made either as both had the same issues!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> ekkkk.
> 
> The worse tires I've ever owned in my life are the Carlisle brand. Unless they make improvements to the quality of their tires, I'll never buy another one. And I'll not buy CN made either as both had the same issues!


Yep, I remember...... Bad luck with a set of trailer tires several years ago as I recall and now you seem determined to condemn their whole product line for the rest of eternity. Doesn't that seem a little harsh, especially considering mower tires don't see 12MPH, downhill, with a tailwind? Carlisle makes excellent ATV tires, motorcycle tires, and mower tires. Never had any problems what so ever with any of their products. I'm gonna just say this catalog wasn't really posted for your benefit..... If you feel that strongly there's no changing your mind, but from my experience you're dead wrong.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually, I prefer the Carlisle brand tires. Never had any problem with them.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am going to agree with the both of ya.....I had one set of Carlisle trailer tires on a small trailer and they were the worst tires that I have ever had however, I have had several sets of their tires on mowers and atvs and never had anything but good service out of them.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I had crappy riding mower Carlisle tires too. Not at all impressed with them either. 

I've not owned an ATV. So I can't comment on those tires. IF that is their specialty and flagship line, then let them corner that market. Sadly their other products in different tire markets are lacking quality. All of this experience is within the last 5 and 10 years. The tires literally fell apart.


----------

